# 90% recovered



## Guest (Aug 16, 2014)

My only advice is to embrace depersonalization. Love it and hope for it to be there in the morning. It's the only way that it will go away. To truly accept it. Understand exactly what it is. It is a DEFENCE MECHANISM. EVERYTHING goes back to normal once it's gone. Once you let go of ALL of your worries the symptoms will slowly subside. I have been battling it for 3 months and it finally clicked that I REALLY don't have anything to worry about. I know the hell you are in, and there is an exit. You just have to stop worrying and let time do it's thing. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## _Adorn (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi there!

Yes you have to embrace DP and lessen your anxiety, since DP is mainly caused by anxiety or fear. May I ask how long you had DP and how you currently feel to this date?


----------



## Walker (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi I completely agree with the things you say  realising DR is a defence machanism calms me and I try not to worry about it anymore.

I have a question yes, I feel like I can't live a normal life because I feel so anxious about going out, get a job or having a relationship.

I would like to go to a school in an other country but I just don't dare. It would be an extra stress and maybe I can't deal with that plus beeing away so far from home.

It's so difficult beeing in a whole new place when everythings seems unreel and like a dream but at the other side I want to have a normal life and I don't like it that DR has so much influence. maybe the step is to big but I would like to know what you think about it. (maybe it's a bit weird I ask but I just don't know what to do)


----------

